# "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???



## mister_x_1979 (20. November 2011)

*"electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

ist es nur mein gefühl das in letzten jahren die qualität der spiele von ea immer schlechter werden ?
ea gibt studios den auftrag spiele zu produzieren und zu entwickeln und rührt ordentlich die werbetrommel !
aber das geld mal mehr in die qualitätskkontrolle zu stecken dazu fehlt ihnen anscheinend der mut !


warum laufen spiele (witcher 2, call of duty mw z.b.) fast ohne probleme !
und bei ea wird andauernt nachgepatcht und eine bug-flut ohne ende (crysis, bf3, need for speed reihe)

empfind ich es mal wieder so das bf3 (angekündigt das es für den pc entwicktelt) sich wieder wie ein konsolenport. anfühlt ?


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

Erste Reaktion: 

Also BF3 ein KonsolenPort?? 
Bitte wenn du meinst  
Ich lass mich hier auf keine Fanboy Disskusion ein.
Aber bei jedem Spiel wird die ganze Zeit gepatcht. 
Witcher 2 zum Beispiel wurde viel gepatcht!
COD läuft wahrscheinlich deswegen so gut weils mehrere Jahre alt ist  Irgendwann müssen die Fehler (bis auf die Grafik^^) ja mal raus sein.

Ich teile das Gefühl gar nicht. 
Ich mag sehr viele Spiele die EA produziert. (Mass Effect, Crysis find ich alles super!)

Mehr weiß ich dazu eigentlich auch nciht zu sagen.


----------



## mister_x_1979 (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

konsolenports machen häufig probleme und so fühlt sich bf3 auch an (grafik mal außenvor gelassen)

fanboy ? von was ?

witcher 2 lief auch ungepacht schon mehr als stabil und cod liefen alle teile bis jetzt anstandslos bei mir !!!


----------



## jensi251 (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

Dann bist du wohl ne Ausnahme mit COD. Das ist in der Regel noch viel schlimmer gewesen (siehe BO).


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

BF3 ist eben kein Konsolenport!
Es nutzt viele neue Technologien und deswegen kommt es eben zu Unstimmigkeiten  
Das hat gar nichts mit Konsolenport zu tun.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

Ich finde EA Spiele auch gut.
Ok die habens nicht so mit dem Datenschutz.
Aber die Qualität der Spiele ist mit eine der besten. (Dead Space 1/2)


----------



## Festplatte (20. November 2011)

DICE z.b. find ich eigentlich super, aber dass die bei EA hingegangen sind, war ne Fehlentscheidung!  Sch**** Origin!


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

Ich selber hatte bei EA Spielen erst recht wenig Probleme, da sah die Sache bei anderen schon viel schlimmer aus

Und seit wann gibts Spiele die keinen Patch mehr brauchen, hab ich da etwas verpasst

mfg


----------



## zøtac (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

Naja, wenn man wirklich NIE was neues macht (siehe Activision bzw COD) kann auch eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Obwohl BF3, was quasi ein komplett neues Spiel ist, immernoch besser läuft als Black OPS.


----------



## mister_x_1979 (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

aber wenn ich was neues mach und ne neue grafik-engine entwickle ! warum schließ ich mich nicht mit den grakaherstellern (amd & nvidia ! bin kein fanboy hatte schon beide marken und war zufrieden) kurz ! und das ist jetzt mal nicht auf EA beschränkt spreche auch andere spieleschmieden an ! um eine reibungslose funktion der software sicher zu stellen ! ok sind auch nur menschen aber wenn z.b. die autoindustrie solche fehler machen würde bei der erprobung neuer techologie, dann wären die krankenhäuser ganz schön voll !
wenn jeder hersteller (amd & nvidia) ein erprobungslabor stellen und zugang gewähren würde mit jeder grakageneration und jedem modell dann könnten die spielehersteller schon mal die gröbsten fehler ausmerzen ! (die million haben beide um jedes modell zu stellen und für die stromrechung) und die hersteller könnten ihre treiber dementsprechend besser anpassen !

könnte mich auch irren hab schon mal gehört das bei nvidia sowas ähnliches gibt bin mir aber net sicher !  

das würde auch zufolge haben das die graka´s im zusammenspiel mit spielen weniger probleme machen würden und das ansehen der grakaherstellern steigern würde !


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

BF3 wurde sowohl von AMD als auch von Nvidia "gesponsort" und in Zusammenarbeit mit beiden entwickelt. 
bitte erstmal informieren bevor man etwas postet 
Bitte keine autobeispiele 

Es ist ja nciht so das ein Fehler immer an der Grafikkarte liegt. Was kann BF dafür wenn das NT zu schwach ist?

Außerdem:
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft bestreiten das die ihre Spiele nicht von den Mindestanforderungen aufwärts auf über 100 Systemen getestet werden?

Nur will ich dich mal sehen wie du jede mögliche Hardware Konfig mit BF3 ausreichend testest um sicherzstellen das keine Fehler auftreten


----------



## mister_x_1979 (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

getestet werden ? du sprichst in der zukunft !!! aber hundert ist bißchen wenig da der kunde der depp ist wo testet irgendwo muss ja geld gespart werden !  

grünflackern usw kommen gewiss nicht von nem netzteil und connectionprobleme mauslags serverproblem (lags) usw auch nicht ! 

wenn es den so wäre mit dem sponsoring weshalb haben nvidia- wie amd-karten probleme mit dem spiel ?


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

Weil man eben unmöglich jede konfig durchprobieren kann. Du kannst sicher sein das die ihr spiel mit jeder Grafikkarte die den Mindestanforderungen genügt testen. 
Und wenn man doch länger testet wird gemotzt das das spiel nie kommt. Ich hab sowie es jetzt ist kein Problem mit der Politik. Dann macht kein System eben am Anfang Fehler solange es gepatched wird is es mir egal. 
Und spass kann übrigens sehr wohl am netzteil liegen.


----------



## mister_x_1979 (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

du sollst die nicht immer an netzteil hängen !!!


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

Ich wollte nur anmerken das die grafikfehler sehrwohl vom netzteil kommen können


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

EA ist geldgeil. Aber die Qualität der meisten Spiele stimmt (Mass Effect, Dead Space, etc) 
BF3 ist allerdings imho Fail. (das sage ich als Fan von 1942 bis BF2, also von Anfang dabei.)


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

Was heißt schon geldgeil? Wie jede andere Firma wollen Sie mit ihren Produkten Geld.verdienen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

zum vorwurf BF3 wäre kein konsolen port.nun mal die menüs und HUD angesehn ?
Ich halte crysis 2 fürn nen reinen Konsolenport trotz guter grafik. Einfach weil es wie ein Konsolenspiel aussieht. zudem störrt mich das enge FOV etwas, man gewöhnt sich dran aber etwas weiter weg wär gut.
Sowas gibbet kaum noch einzustellen. nee einstellung wie bei UT 2004.meine liegt bei 90
da kommen die üblichen 65 bei COD und anderen ports etwas komisch vor, in BF3 kann man es einstellen.
EA Studios wie *Visceral Games*, criterion (burnout), EA LA falls es noch gibt.machen schon, ab und zu gute Spiele


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

Wenn man jedes Spiel, das Merkmale eines Konsolenspiels hat von nun an Konsolenport nennen würde... 
Wenn ein crossplatform Titel auftaucht sollte man sich darauf einstellen von allem was zu ssehen


----------



## noobtuber (21. November 2011)

omann ich kanns nicht mehr hören... nur weil ihr BF 3 nicht zum laufen bringt müsst ihr nicht immer wolche flame threads aufmachen. EA macht gute spiele. so wie viele andere hersteller auch. also stfu


----------



## pibels94 (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

naja, die letzten 3 Spiele die ich von EA hatte waren Battlefield 2, Need for Speed Most Wanted und Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 2  
fand alle 3 spitze 

und Problemkinder sind dann echt eher Spiele wie Black Ops oder GTA IV (lief am anfang nicht auf Radeon Grakas )


----------



## noobtuber (21. November 2011)

achdu kacke gta 4 läuft (jetzt) also auch mit radeon grakas :o mist, hab mein gta 4 gestern verschenkt :/ konnte es nie zocken


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*



pibels94 schrieb:


> naja, die letzten 3 Spiele die ich von EA hatte waren Need for Speed Most Wanted, Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 und Assasin's Creed
> 
> fand alle 3 spitze
> 
> und Problemkinder sind dann echt eher Spiele wie Black Ops oder GTA IV (lief am anfang nicht auf Radeon Grakas )


 
WTF? Assassins creed is von ea? 
Und ich hätte schwören können das Ubisoft draufsteht


----------



## pibels94 (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> WTF? Assassins creed is von ea?
> Und ich hätte schwören können das Ubisoft draufsteht



epic fail meinerseits    wird geändert...hoffe das hat keiner gesehen...


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*



pibels94 schrieb:


> epic fail meinerseits    wird geändert...hoffe das hat keiner gesehen...


 
Also ich hab nichts gesehen 
(also gegen eine entsprechende Bezahlung natürlich )


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

neee, ea ist ein synonym für stasi 3.0 aber über die qualität kann man heute nix mehr sagen solange sie besser ist als jowood quali standard (den sogar ne katze die auf der tastatur pennt locker schafft)


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (21. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

Battlefield 3 hat mich jetzt nichso überzeugt aber Dead Space 1/2 , Mass Effect 1/2 fand ich eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. November 2011)

*AW: "electronic arts" ein synonym für schlechte qualität ???*

EA?

ist nix gut (um es mal primitiv zu formulieren)

es gibt sicher ein paar ausnahmen - vor allem die Spiele von Bioware (die aber evtl. besser währen, wenn die sich nicht hätten schlucken lasse oder sogar mit Activision-Blizzard (oder damals noch Blizzard allein) zusammen gegangen währen!) und crysis 2 fand ich toll 

aber:

stasi 3.0 stimmt, mit ihrem origin "ich bin ein trojaner mit spyware tripple-feature" mist...bin im moment am überlegen ob ich mir Mass Effect 3 nicht kaufen soll deswegen (oder kaufen - und dann ne piratenversion laden, weil ich origin nicht mehr auf meinen PC lasse - hatte das mal 2 h da oben wegen Dead Space, welches ein mieser consolen-port ist (steuerung hackelig, ansicht mies (haben die noch nix von ner ego-perspektive gehört?) und steuerung an und für sich mies (nicht intuitiv!) etc.) und werde es nicht wieder drauf machen, vor allem jetzt da ich weiß das es einen ausspäht wie der berühmte "bundes-trojaner" (!) und nicht nur schaut das alles mit dem game ok ist (wie steam es macht), sondern es alle ordner scannt und daten an EA schickt wie nen stasi-mitarbeiter auf nem stake-out!

mfg LAX


----------

